# Port Possible?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Can we port the beats by dre? Or is it tied to the sense deal? 
Reason I'm asking is I won a headpiece (beats) off my wife through her new rezound phone and boy let me tell you that screen is damn gorgeous. 
Anyways or does anyone know an app that pretty much does the same?

Thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Can we port the beats by dre? Or is it tied to the sense deal?
> Reason I'm asking is I won a headpiece (beats) off my wife through her new rezound phone and boy let me tell you that screen is damn gorgeous.
> Anyways or does anyone know an app that pretty much does the same?
> 
> ...


From what I hear, it's basically an equalizer for heavy bass. Use DSP manager and you can probably achieve the same effect.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet. Thanks ill check that out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

You could do equalizer from DSP Manager...or you could try to port Sense. It's possible just hard.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> You could do equalizer from DSP Manager...or you could try to port Sense. It's possible just hard.


Im pretty sure sense uses modified kernel like blur does.  Don't hold me to that but I'm nearly positive.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Im pretty sure sense uses modified kernel like blur does. Don't hold me to that but I'm nearly positive.


It does.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Im pretty sure sense uses modified kernel like blur does. Don't hold me to that but I'm nearly positive.


It does, but I ported a straight DX ROM to the Inc (with help of some others and an EVO team), so it's possible, just difficult. Locked BootLoader doesn't help.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I used the dsp manager and doesn't sound the same as the beats software.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought there was some hardware involved for beats.

Sent from my HTC Flyer using Tapatalk


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

wingdo said:


> I thought there was some hardware involved for beats.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer using Tapatalk


Nope, all software. Got it working on my Droid Incredible. It's the special EQ settings that give it the "Beats" effect


----------

